
SaaS Companies, Please Stop Mindlessly Placing Company Logos on Your Website - copywriteralex
http://www.marketingthatsells.net/blog/sass-company-logo-social-proof
======
throwaway2016a
Does anyone really not know what "You'll be in good company" and "Join over
10,000 companies mean in context"?

The author knows very well that it does not mean he'll be "meeting them at a
cocktail party" in context.

Serious question, that terse one sentence header may indeed be wrong but I
can't buy the rest of the article because I don't believe anyone seeing that
wouldn't actually know what it means in context.

~~~
copywriteralex
Apparently not. I've had many people comment on other websites where I posted
this article that say these logos mean nothing to them when posted without a
header or confusing lines like that.

What I wanted to point out is that this form of social proof is being used
everywhere - so it's more important than ever to present it properly for it to
be truly effective. I've heard some SaaS consultants say startups place logos
on their website even if one person signed up for a free trial (and never
ended up becoming customers) or signed up to their mailing list. That's
deceptive marketing and I think it should either be done properly or not done
at all.

